# How many giant vals to start a jungle?



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I am going to get some giant vals, but I need to know how many I should get. I would like my entire back wall of giant vals. Could I start of with 4 or 5 and will they spread? I guess what I'm asking is does one plant spread throughout the tank and pop up more vals? Thnx -Will


----------



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

Water,

How tall is the tank? I keep Jungle Val in my 72 Gal Bowfront and that plant grows big!!!! Easily 3/4 of the plant ends up lying on the surface, curled into neat circles by the current. I have three jungle val planted near each other and they do not look like a 'forest' but they block light from a full 1/2 of the aquarium.

When I get home tonight I will snap some pics and post them for you.

I use CO2 injection and Tropica Plant forumla with 2.7Watts of lighting per gallon and my Jungle Val sends up runners once a week or so. WHen I drop it back to 1Watt of lighting per gallon I get a new runner once every couple of months.

I also have 'corkscrew' val and it is a small plant but grows faster. Again I promise pics to follow.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I want it to look like this...but I don't know if I need a sh*t load of vals, or just a few and they will spread.


----------



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

Val are moderately fast growing plants. If you give them CO2, Nutrients and Light they will spread for you. Val is easy to grow. SO go with one or two (or three if LFS gives you an 3/xxx package) and then let them grow.

Val reproduces by a runner that travels under your substrate and then pops up a new shoot. Wait until the new shoot grows up and then you can cut the runner and move the shoot to where ever you want it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

depends on the tank size. you will need tons to cover the back wall. they send out runners under the sand and pop up a new one about 3" away


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Alright, I got 12 'Jungle Vals' for like $6. I soaked them in some plant vitamins in the bag for about 20 mins then just stuck the bulb with roots (i guess runners) in the sand and I'll see how it goes. Thnx everyone.


----------

